# So dissapointed!!



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Saw my Endo for the first time on Christmas eve....... Was a total waste of time!

Didnt have any idea why i was there, what conditions i had and he didnt even read my notes untill i was in the room! Because i was referred for my addisons disease he didnt want to discuss my thyroid issues, even tho i was promised the specialist team would look into both illnesses. He actually told me to see my GP with any thyroid issues... i am truly deflated and dissapointed. Ive been waiting to be referred for so long 

Unfortunately as im in the UK i cant just fire this endo and get a new one, where i am they run clinics and u see who ever is available. Im thinking about going private, not sure i can do this financially tho as im already working 2 jobs just to keep us going.

I do have a question tho.... he said i needed Vit D BUT wouldnt write a prescription, told me to go to GP. So I went to my GP and he asked me what type the endo wanted me on... said there are different types?? Some with calcium or something like that, i cant remember lol. My GP didnt want to write me a script either because he didnt want to give me the wrong type and asked me to get a letter from the endo... who wont bloody write me one!!

I am going to go buy some over the counter, which one is best for me? I take 100mcg Levothyroxine in the mornings and i am on Hydrocortisol 20mg twice a day, i cant risk anything interfering with this med.... does anyone have any advice on what to do? I've tried researching but im so jittery and tired at the moment i cant concentrate long enough to take n e thing in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

Best to jump onto vitacost.com and grab their vitamin d drops. 2000iu a drop and they are good for 900 drops. Cost is cheap very good quality.

2 drops daily and you are good to go. They have very good prices on all their vitamins.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I' d rather not order online. I'm in the UK so will just pop into my local chemist. Thanks for letting me know that's an option tho.


----------



## iroczinoz (Aug 15, 2011)

If you can get the drops get them I think they work better in my experience and cheaper. If you are very low 4000iu daily.


----------



## alliebeth88 (Oct 25, 2012)

I know here at least we have a product called Max-D3 that is behind the pharmacy counter, but you can get it without a prescription. You just have to ask for it.

Sometimes doctors write prescriptions for it because government insurances sometimes cover it.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks. I went to my pharmacy and was put off buying anything as the pharmacist also wasn't sure which type would be ok for me...
Are there different types then?? i don't mean drops or capsules ect i mean types of vitamin d??


----------



## nvsmom (Sep 30, 2012)

Sublingual D3 1000UI tablets are often a good place to start if D3 absorption was the problem.


----------



## CorralesNM (Nov 6, 2011)

i know there's d3 and d2. i'm pretty sure i'm on d3. my doc prescribed 10,000iu until i was no longer deficient.


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I've just changed my drs as ive moved and am having a medical on Thursday. Hopefully he/she will prescribe some (save me paying).

Thanks


----------



## surge (Aug 15, 2012)

You do want d3, and because you can easily get this over the counter, maybe that explains why the endo was such a jerk about it/not concerned with the details of how you'll actually follow up on the information about low vitamin D...Good luck on Thursday. Hope this new doc actually listens and you walk out of there with some specifics.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

I have a vit D deficiency and I just take Sundown Naturals Super Potency Vitamin D3. Doctors recommend at least 2000IU for deficiencies and it cleared mine right up. I am in the US however, so not sure if its different. I don't think the addition of Calcium is necessary as it does nothing to facilitate absorption, nor does the different between drops and capsules (capsules are just liquid in a thin dissolvable skin that breaks down before it even finishes going through your esophagus usually) so unless you have a unique concern (like a calcium deficiency or have a problem swallowing pills) the capsules would be your best, most convenient and cheapest bet

P.S As far as hating your Endo....that is not exclusive to the UK. I HATED mine when I went to him, I changed to a DO and its a bit better. My Endo just took one look at me being a little overweight and immediately tried to diagnose me with every weight related condition under the sun IGNORING what I came there for (my Thyroid). I think they are a bit full of themselves TBH, but that could just be me


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

May I play devil's advocate here?

In defense of physicians, they see many patients who seem to believe their overweight condition is caused by thyroid [thank you, Oprah, for doing a grave disservice by making women think all their problems were the result of this gland].

Regardless, to a physician, you want to resolve the most critical issues first. Overweight is one of them. Thyroid is often secondary unless there's something dangerously out of control.


----------



## Jezahb (May 17, 2012)

.......but when you have uncontrolled hypothyroidism and you complain of being tired and he tries to diagnose you with Sleep Apnea, that is just a touch ridiculous. Being overweight is not great, but taking a persons BMI as meaning they MUST have every single weight related issue known to man is bad doctoring, I don't care how many patients you see. I took all that quack doc's tests and I have NO weight related issues that he was convinced I must have had to explain all my already explained Hashi symptoms. I wasted over a month of my life going through unnecessary tests all because this doctor chose to profile me by my BMI.

Also my overweight condition IS caused by my Hashi's. I was an athletic active woman until I was diagnosed with Hashi's and while I have always had a muscular broad shouldered frame (at 5'2 that meant my BMI always said I was obese...that scale was a mathematical equation designed for CATTLE and every single athlete in the world is classified as 'obese' on it) I was never fat. Now I am, and no matter how I diet and exercise the weight is slow to come off if at all.

Sorry to hijack the thread with my rant, but it really needed to be said. It is not medically sound to do what that endo did to me, and to defend that type of doctoring is incorrect.


----------



## haimia (May 9, 2012)

*My first visit to endo was because of a CT scan showing enlarged and/or noduled thyroid. Endo's first discussion was to get an A1C test because I most certainly was diabetic. Then, he continued to discuss his dietary plan for me. I was not in the office for that particular talk. I know I am overweight, but my thyroid was my concern. I AM NOT DIABETIC, but my husband is and I knew the symptoms. Testing A1C agreed with that (NOT EVEN CLOSE!)! That was not the way to start a thyroid-related appointment with me. I ended up with a TT in August 2012 and am now testing for FT3 to see if I am converting properly. Just saying. . . .*


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I saw my new doctor yesterday. She has put me on calcium and Vit D suppliments, they are chalky big things but actually taste pretty good... Lemony! Also been put on iron. My body normally doesnt like the iron tablets tho, i had to have an infusion a few yrs ago  so hoping the tablets kick in soon as my exhaustion is at its worst. Also the pins and needles and severe dizzyness!!!

Fingers crossed now ey?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Fingers, legs, and arms crossed! (I'd cross my eyes, too, but my mom always said they'd stay that way!)


----------



## mouthy83 (Jul 18, 2012)

I was taking my iron and calceos at the same time.... but found out u have to leave 3 hours between..... pain in the backside!! I now have 6 alarms to remind me to take tablets LOL


----------

